# I Knit a Cable Hat!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I knit cables! Cables are fun! I'm gonna knit cable socks next!

This is the hat I did. I knit it out of a skein of dark grey Brown Sheep Company Lamb's Pride yarn. (wool and mohair) I'm pretty happy with how it turned out! 










This hat is going to a friend of mine in Afganistan on Monday. He needed something to keep his ears warm when he is off-duty.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW! That is Beautiful! You did a Great job on it...Yes when you learn a different stitch its fun....


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You made a great piece, the borders to the cable pattern are really great and it looks like you got a little wrapping in there too! A perfect guy's hat.

I was interested in learning to knit because of the magical look of cables, then I found out they make the fabric thicker for greater warmth too - what a wonder.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

That is wonderful! Looks like a warm one. I'm on my third hat now. The first one I made will (unintentionally) fit a small child. Hat #2 is crocheted and my seam is all wonky. Hat #3 - so far so good.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Good job! It looks nice and warm too. Love me some cabling!


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

How neat!! I'd love to learn how to do that!


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

very nice! Can you share the pattern? Love the grey, shows the cables off so nicely!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Great hat, with lovely cables! Congrats on such a nice job for your first effort. Any guy would be glad to have such a warm hat to keep him warm.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice cables!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! I'm glad you all like it! (It really wasn't that hard.)

The pattern is available for free on Ravelry&#8212; it's called the "Evenstar Hat". Adjust according to gauge&#8212; mine ended up with significantly fewer stitches, as it was knit on 7's instead of 3's.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Svenskaflicka you did a great job. Love the cable combination you used. Is this a hat of your own design? I'm sure your friend will love it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope, it's not my own design. I found the pattern on Ravelry. I do love that cable, though. <3


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It's Great! I like cables too,written patterns are so much easier for me than a graph.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You made a great choice in yarn - I just checked out the pattern on Ravelry, and it looks flat (there's silk for you) and stretched out compared to yours. I go cross eyed trying to figure cable repeats for a specific circumference, this is a good one.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka, you did a beautiful job! 

Question: do you knit a band first and then attach the cap portion, or is it all one continuous piece?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I knit a cable band, I think about five repeats, then picked up an knitted the crown. It was actually pretty easy.
I like written out patterns too.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Hej SvenskaFlicka, your hat is beautiful! 

Would never guess they were your first cables; you did a lovely job.

You should knit a couple to sell in your shop. 

Pauline


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This was your first cable? Wow I didn't realize that. Fantastic job!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, technically it's my second cable, but my first was just a simple twist. This is the first "real" cable I've done. I started some cable socks today. We'll see how they go.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautifully done! I love cables too. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought I would show you all the cable socks I am working on. :sing:

The front: 









The back: 









The pattern is the "Viking Socks" pattern from Ravelry. :viking:

I think I may be addicted to cables. . . :teehee:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOW, you are quick!! The hat is wonderful, but those socks are luscious!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lovely socks! 
Cable binge.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice Svenskaflicka! A what size needles are you using? Love that color yarn, moss green is one of my favorites . Will you do that ribbing down the toes as it shows in the pattern? I would think that would irritate the toes.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am knitting with size 2s. They are my standard go-to sock needles. 

I think I am going to do the ribbing all the way to the toes. They're for my boyfriend, and he has tough feet. The pattern does give the option of switching to plain knit for the toes, but I'm a little stubborn. :teehee:


----------

